# Late Period



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi Peter

I hope you or one of the girls can give me some advice.

I am starting to worry a little as to why my AF has not turned up, last month I had two embies put back but my AF arrived on day of test. My clinic told me to wait for natural AF to arrive before putting back the FET. 

I was due my AF last Friday, I know it is Thursday today, but I have only ever been a day late in my life (apart from last Nov when I did not get one at all, but GP said it was due to stress of about to go through treatment) from Dec they have been like clock work again. 

I have done a pg test last night to make sure but neg.

Can my late AF be caused by all the medication I have been on. I even worry that it may have caused cysts, never had them before so don't know what to look for.


A Worried Suz


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Suz

Dont worry my last cycle was 6 weeks and I am usually 28 days. Your body needs time to recover, af will arrive really soon 

Take care

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Please note Peter is on holiday till end of May - he may not get round to answering your questions until then.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

suz said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I hope you or one of the girls can give me some advice.
> 
> ...


----------

